# Best Shave Horse Design?



## CartersWhittling

Hello. I have some wood for a shave horse I want to make, but am contemplating which style of shave horse to make. I think you can put all the designs into two catagories:

single arm, with one pivoting arm









double arm, with two pivoting arms 









My main concern is which style of shave horse is most versatile with work hold capabilities, and does one grip better than the other?


----------



## benchbuilder

Hi,
I seen a shave horse by Brian Boggs, hes a chair maker in Berea, Ky. He was on the Woodwright Shop showing his shave horse. It is very different while bening the same. I think you can order plans for it, but from what work I have seen you do, you could just look at it and build it with no problem I am sure. Check out his horse


----------



## CartersWhittling

Alright thanks.


----------



## DocSavage45

From the pictures it would seem that the shave horses are used for different material sizes? Also one appears to relie your legs while the other?

I would go for what is comfortable for me?

Hope you get more informed responses to this thread.


----------



## zwwizard

Here is the one I made.










OR go here 
http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/553055
It Is from the Workbench book. Forget the other end, I never use it much. Sold it and now have to making another one, more like the Brian Boggs one
Your style in the bottom picture will hold smaller pieces better but is awkward with long pieces.


----------



## benchbuilder

Another idea is called the shave pony, this one I am going to build. It can be set into an end vise to use or hung on the wall out of the way when not in use. Not sure where I seen it but I liked it and did my own drawing of it. I am sure you can google it or maybe find it posted here somewhere.


----------



## rance

Curt,

Funny you should ask today. I just finished up teaching my first class on building the Boggs design just this morning.

I've not had any problems with the design. The neat thing about the Boggs design is that it is adjustable with the ratchet mechanism and can take a WIDE variety of thicknesses of material as is. It can hold a 4×4 as easilly and securly as a toothpick. Long pieces can also be accomodated by extending the near end under one arm. If you build it to the plans and decide you don't like the angle, an extremely simple job of changing only the lower jaw is easilly done and you don't have to build a whole new horse. Maybe have different jaws for different work. However, I doubt you'd use any other than the originally designed jaw. It is sufficiently versitale.

I'll tell you I was concerned with using soft pine for construction but it has worked out very well. You can get 3D design drawings in SketchUp online. I deviate from Boggs' plans by using construction grade 2x material. In doing so, I changed the splay of the rear legs as such for ease of building purposes.

I got your PM but thought I'd answer here so others could benefit as well. Feel free to ask other questions or PM me.

Rance


----------



## a1Jim

I beleave Roy Underhil uses the Dumb head style.


----------



## DocSavage45

Rance,

checcked out your posting, looks like an elegant solution. any dimensions available? Sometimes a hammer is the right powertool? lol


----------



## rance

Doc, try googling for sketchup 3d warehouse Shaving Horse Boggs Fine Wood Working. It should lead you to this one.


----------



## CartersWhittling

Thank you everyone that commented and sent me personal messages! After all the feedback I have decided to make the dumbhead style shave horse (similar to the one in the first picture). I think the ability to work on long pieces with more convenience is going to be a big advantage to me. I like to make traditional wood bows aswell so the ability to quickly flip the piece around would be alot nicer than sliding the piece in and out between the two arms in the English bodgers style horse.


----------



## Beshires1

This is my design, its auto adjusting, grips and firmly holds stock 1" to about 8". The head slides strait down until it makes contact with the stock then the toothed rails move forward to set the pivot point. It doesn't take much force to firmly hold the stock to the bench. 









I call it the "Clydesdale"


----------

